# Where to go with $1000 in airfare



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I need suggestions.... 
after dealing with the idiots at Delta airlines it has been decided that I MUST go somewhere between now and Nov. 24th... Apparently a broken neck does not qualify for a refund *_assholes_* so before I just sit on the money I already spent to go to Japan last December... I want to hear what you guys would do with a paid flight. Most creative and cheap idea wins.

I'm thinking maybe winging it in Argentina for a week or two end of August... but not speaking spanish could be a bad thing... 

or possibly do some hiking in the summer bring the board find some snow and sleep on a rock? I know you wanna.  

Random and idiotic is never a bad thing and meeting new kickass people is highly anticipated. I'm down to join and do anything that involves my board and a good time. 

hmmmmmmm....?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

mt hood summer shred?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I vote with qball. I went last year and will go this year again to hood. We head out july 1 and will be there 2 weeks. My kids do the summer camp at high cascades while my wife and I board a couple days and hike quite a few others while camping the whole time. Probably won't make it to hood until the 6th cause we gotta stop off in vail on the way.... Washington, oregon, mt hood are all amazing. Im guessing one of the locals would be more than happy to shred with you. There's plenty of snow at timberline and even more that you can hike to. 

I also would not pass up a trip to so america either.....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Mt. Hood is great if you do park, but kinda so-so for just riding. But your from the Ice-Coast so it will probably be a big improvement. Either way it's pretty sweet to go shred in the middle of Summer. Isn't it winter in New Zealand? I don't know anything about their snowboarding mountains, but it seems like a pretty bad ass place. Airfare might be pretty expensive though.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i would personally go to new zealand and shred the super park


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Portland because you're on a budget and it's the strip club capital of the U.S. Lots of amateur nights to make money.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Argentina or Chile.

You'll never have a better opportunity or better reason to head down there for some riding. Not speaking spanish will only be a problem if you're going down there alone.

If you buy me a ticket then I'll ride with you AND I will be your translator. Just don't tell my gf... she might get the wrong idea about me going away on vacation to a foreign country with some girl I don't know (LOL)


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah Mt Hood is maybe second on my list. Just having found out that my friend got the job working there with Burton this summer chances are higher that I'd have a place to stay and a reason to visit. 

New Zealand was #1 and still is on my dreamlist.. but Delta is charging 7-11k a ticket.. :thumbsdown:


I'm kinda wondering if anyone does any summer hiking and are there any areas that are off the beaten path that are worth considering a hike/camping trip. Or if anyone here is setting up any type of group hike. 

Portland? Creative idea indeed.

Ahhh screw it I'll just go to Africa.




Tarzanman said:


> Argentina or Chile.
> 
> You'll never have a better opportunity or better reason to head down there for some riding. Not speaking spanish will only be a problem if you're going down there alone.
> 
> If you buy me a ticket then I'll ride with you AND I will be your translator. Just don't tell my gf... she might get the wrong idea about me going away on vacation to a foreign country with some girl I don't know (LOL)


haha yeah that might not look to good. I was thinking the same thing. Some of my guy friends will be working down there with SASS so I was thinking of going end of season when it'd be cheaper for me to couch surf with them than pay $2000 for a session. Ticket prices dropped for August down to $1200 before they were crazy expensive also.. but I have a feeling too that if I buy a ticket someone will suddenly discover that there isn't a couch or anything for me to sleep on and I'll get screwed. BUT possibly doable. Best riding that time of year tho for sure. Spanish speaking snowboarder friends are essential tho.


Thanks Guys!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you feel you can swing it go to South America. Not only do they have great riding in Argentina and Chile, but the wines from down there are pretty damn good too. Plus they are cheap. Personally, I'd go to Argentina. Great meats, wine, and plenty of snow. 

For America, Hood is a good bet. You could also gamble, and see if anyone starts of the next snow season with a bang. Colorado, PNW, Tahoe, and Utah, can have great early seasons. Of course you probably would have to wait until the first or second week of November.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You could also fly out West and do some of the Pacific Crest/John Muir trails. That'll get your hiking in...


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Karasene said:


> Ahhh screw it I'll just go to Africa.


Yeah do Africa, it is a great place, we don't have much snow but we have cool people and animals.:laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

there is some beautiful hiking in the pac nw.... mt hood has good trails on the lower areas, behind mt st helens there are some amazing trails and camping areas that were quite empty when we were there last year. Mt rainier was also pretty amazing for hiking and had some nice camp grounds but they were alot more populated than mt s.h. and mt hood. If you want to camp while at hood there iss pimp daddy camp/rv park on the way up about 15 minutes before government camp that has every aminity imagionable

Are you gonna be working at high cascades over the summer? If so i'll stop by and say hello when we drop my son off or maybe run into you while boarding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually go to Nicaragua my buddy is down there right now 5 star hotels for 7 bucks a night U.S. you can hike around hang out with real Guerillas in the Mist. You know all the fun stuff an American girl would love.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Karasene said:


> Yeah Mt Hood is maybe second on my list. Just having found out that my friend got the job working there with Burton this summer chances are higher that I'd have a place to stay and a reason to visit.
> 
> New Zealand was #1 and still is on my dreamlist.. but Delta is charging 7-11k a ticket.. :thumbsdown:
> 
> ...


Keep me posted. My roommate and I have mentioned maybe going down to south america to ride one of these days, but who knows whether it would actually happen if left to our own devices.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Keep me posted. My roommate and I have mentioned maybe going down to south america to ride one of these days, but who knows whether it would actually happen if left to our own devices.


I've actually decided I am definetly going to South America. Gunna plan for the last week in August. Gunna go talk to my buddy with Sass next week then book my ticket. The more the merrier


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How much are tickets? I have a passport and a snowboard. This might be my best excuse to finally go visit South America


----------

